# YM 2210 and dealers



## dridril (Nov 2, 2009)

went by RCO in austin today and they had 3 or so 2210 tractors today
seemed like they had good tractors and i got a good feeling about them - not like another dealer i visited last week
Anybody care to give me a review on RCO and on the YM 2210
i would be gratefull
Thanks


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

RCO was in some trouble when they first started their business. They imported the majority of their equipment from Vietnam and had numerous failures...and very unhappy customers.

They have since switched to good, used Yanmar (and other) imports from Japan. And they've also joined the UTDA (Used Tractor Dealer Association). Now, they are a fairly large dealer with a good reputation and offer a decent product at a reasonable price. I haven't seen a single complaint or reported problem since they've imported strictly from Japan.

The YM2210:

It is the largest and most powerful two cylinder model with the Power Shift transmission that Yanmar ever produced. An absolute brute that will outwork many American CUT's of equal size. A very dependable, durable machine that sips fuel, simple to maintain and, with scheduled maintenance, will last for many decades to come. The 2210 is also highly sought after with dealers that scout the Japanese collection yards. The reason being that they don't break down...and nearly ever return for any reason. 

Most of the owners of a YM2210, who bought the tractor as a starter, or to save money and graduate to a larger tractor, find that the 2210 is more than adequate....or they do purchase another, larger tractor, but never sell their Yanmar.

SHARTEL


----------



## dwfillip (Jan 25, 2005)

I live near Georgetown and am considering selling my 2210D. If you are interested give me a shout. As SHARTEL said it's a work horse.


----------



## dridril (Nov 2, 2009)

*rco*

thanks guys - i bought a 1610d from RCO and could,nt be happier
thanks again


----------

